
Harvey Weinstein’s Defense Lawyer and Unpopular Speech in a Cold Climate - mpweiher
https://www.newyorker.com/news/our-columnists/unpopular-speech-in-a-cold-climate
======
tempsjfjfjdfgkk
She forgot to mention the enormous pay check Weinstein lawyer receives for
representing him.

Her argument is weak. Her argument is that lawyers have a right to represent
any client and should not face social stigma for doing so because these
lawyers are just doing their job. What she doesn’t understand is that people
also have a right to protest. Her complaining just makes her sound whiny and
entitled. And her bringing race into this to help her argument is worst. Him,
being the first African American dean, does not matter. Being disliked for
representing wrongdoers is literally part of the job - whether he is guilty or
not. It’s called having a thick skin.

